# Genestealer Cults by Peter Fehervari



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Legends: Genestealer Cults (eBook)


*Genestealer Cults*

*A Legends of the Dark Millennium novel*

Members of a seemingly loyal cult devoted to the Emperor make a pilgrimage to the world on which their order began. But what they find there puts all they believe into question…

*READ IT BECAUSE*
It's a typically thoughtful and bizarre tale from Peter Fehervari that exposes just how insidious and devastating Genestealer Cults can be.


*THE STORY*
The galaxy is vast, and worship of the God-Emperor by His faithful takes many forms. The Spiral Dawn is one of the countless sanctioned sects of the Imperial Cult. As a gathering of Spiralytes make their holy pilgrimage to Redemption, the sect's world of origin and a shrine world of the Imperium, they find not a haven of enlightenment and introspection, but a soot-choked hellhole where their order's founders and an unorthodox regiment of Astra Militarum maintain an uneasy coexistence. As tensions between the serene congregation and the superstitious Guardsmen mount, the new arrivals begin to unravel the dark secrets concealed at the heart of their faith.






Looks like a tie-in to the just released genestealer cults codex.
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Codex: Genestealer Cults (Tablet)


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it, was a bit apphrensive about it given my dislike of his last book Fire Caste. But I found this one noticeably better written, the narrative flowing smoothly without the jarring confusing jumps that plagued Fire Caste. 

I give it 9/10. A well written and deep insight into a faction rarely seen from -this- side, adding an intense level of dark horror. Dont pass up on this one.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Casts a Hungry Shadow (eShort)


On a troubled world, two rival cults serving very different masters battle for the right to reign supreme…
*READ IT BECAUSE*
It's a different sort of Warhammer 40,000 story, pitting two different enemies of the Imperium against one another for the fate of a world.


*THE STORY*
On the Imperial world of Redemption, scant years after the destruction of the resident order of Adeptus Sororitas, new powers are rising. The apparently benevolent cult of the Spiral Dawn tends to the sick and the infirm, even as they hide their own dark secrets from the Ecclesiarchy. Meanwhile, gangs following a brutal demagogue continue the work of the Ruinous Powers of Chaos. Now, their interests collide with the emergence of the Teller – a latent psyker hiding in the depths – and the two rival cults each strike out to claim her for themselves.




A tie in short story that looks to be a prequel for the genestealer cults story.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished it, was a bit apphrensive about it given my dislike of his last book Fire Caste. But I found this one noticeably better written, the narrative flowing smoothly without the jarring confusing jumps that plagued Fire Caste.
> 
> I give it 9/10. A well written and deep insight into a faction rarely seen from -this- side, adding an intense level of dark horror. Dont pass up on this one.


How many pages was it?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Cant see the page count on my kindle, but the net says 240 pages.


----------

